# Any fans of Carl Barks?



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Just curious. He's always been my all-time favorite funny animal comics artist, for his creation of Uncle Scrooge, and all his wonderful duck stories, which he wrote and drew. It's hard to find a lot that really compares to him. I'm about to sell my Uncle Scooge collection to raise some cash, and it is kinda sad. Even though it's all been reprinted, it's hard to let the golden age copies go!

I did just read the Complete Bone, by Jeff Smith, and liked that, though it was quite a bit different. But it did have hints of Barks...


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Carl Barks has some good stuff. It's a shame he is only popular in Europe


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, he was a lot more popular over there, it seems. He still had a pretty good following here, but there, you had other artists carrying on in his tradition, even. 

I've been trying to find some other comics I'd like as much, and it's hard. I've never read Pogo Possum except here and there, but I think I'll check out Walt Kelly and Pogo, and see how that strikes me.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Carl Barks is amazing <3 I still have all my scrooge comics from childhood. He's easily the best Disney character.

I was stoked when I got a copy of The Life and Time's of Scrooge Mcduck tribute to Carl Bark's works.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Carl Barks is amazing <3 I still have all my scrooge comics from childhood. He's easily the best Disney character.
> 
> I was stoked when I got a copy of The Life and Time's of Scrooge McDuck tribute to Carl Bark's works.



That is an awesome collection. And the coloring is wonderful, not to mention seeing some of the deleted panels. Funny, I was just re-reading, "Land Beneath The Ground." What an awesome imagination he had.


----------



## chuckfiala (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, I am a fan of his work. I like his 10 page WDC&S stories best, but they're all good.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like Karl Marx


----------



## Brass (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah Charles Barkley was pretty good in space jam


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Brass said:


> Yeah Charles Barkley was pretty good in space jam



I like jam on toast.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 16, 2015)

I feel like I'm a fan, though sadly I just haven't seen much of his work. I do have a book Carl Barks Greatest Ducktales Stories Volume 1 over my computer shelf as I type this though.

I do recommend checking out Pogo too.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember seeing some of his work before thanks to YouTube, and I quickly became hooked. Barks is basically the Jack Kirby of Disney's comics, laying the foundation for stuff like Ducktales and the rest of the Duck universe. His stuff is pure gold, plain and simple.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 19, 2015)

I have many of the reprint collections of his comics as well as several original comics that he printed back in his day. He's definitely a strong inspiration in my work.


----------

